

Google also fails on standards - davidhollander
http://velsheda.lateralis.org/journal/2010/11-19/Google-also-fails-on-standard.html

======
anon1385
It's even worse on Google+[1], you don't just get a banner but get redirected
to <https://plus.google.com/not-supported/>

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3020920>

